# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Φούρνος μικροκυμάτων neff

## KOLES1973

Καλησπέρα παιδιά έχω φούρνο μικροκυμάτων της neff και σταμάτησε νε περιστρέφεται ο δίσκος, έβγαλα το μοτέρ περιστροφής και μάλλον Πάω για αντικατάσταση, αλλά σίγουρα φταίει αυτό και αν ναι πως μπορώ να το τσεκάρω? Με το πολύμετρο για παράδειγμα? Και πώς? Αν μπορεί να φταίει και κάτι άλλο τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ ΠΟΛΎ!Χρηστος. 😀

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> έβγαλα το μοτέρ περιστροφής και μάλλον Πάω για αντικατάσταση,


 Πως το συμπέρασμα? όλα τα μοτεράκια δεν είναι για 220V (π.χ. δες παρακάτω)
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...atid=83&m=&l=1
Το δοκίμασες? πως συμπέρανες τι?

----------


## KOLES1973

Γιαυτό λέω πως μπορώ να το τσεκάρω...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Γιαυτό λέω πως μπορώ να το τσεκάρω...


Επειδή έγραψες (και μάλλον Πάω για αντικατάσταση) υπέθεσα ότι το δοκίμασες στο ρεύμα (εννοείτε έξω που το έβγαλες ) και δεν είδες ανταπόκριση . Στοιχεία επάνω στο μοτόρι δεν γράφει? για τάση κτλ? (γιαυτό σε ρωτάω εγώ , τι έκανες? το δοκίμασες?) ή εξέτασε το ωμικά ή για συνέχεια του πηνίου που έχει αυτό το μοτεράκι.

----------


## KOLES1973

Όχι δεν το μέτρησα απλά θεώρησα ότι αφού δεν γυρνάει τότε καπουτ .Είμαι ερασιτέχνης και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Τέλος πάντων βρήκα ένα πολυμετρο για να μετρήσω  την ωμικη αντίσταση όπως μου λές , 😕Τι θα πρέπει να περιμένω για να καταλάβω ότι ειναι καμμένο!!! 
Τα στοιχεία από το μοτεράκι είναι:
Synchronous MOTOR (TYJ50-8A7)
220-240 v 50/60 hz
5/6 r.   4w

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάλε την κλίμακα 20Κ (κιλά ώμ kohm ) και μέτρα για να δεις αν είναι κομμένο το πηνίο. αλλά και αν έχει διαρροή με μια από τις επαφές προς το σασί γείωση . Εναλλακτικά και με μέγιστη προσοχή το δοκιμάζεις στο ρεύμα.(όχι εννοείται εντός συσκευής) και βλέπεις αν ανταποκρίνεται .

----------


## KOLES1973

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια! 😉

----------

